
A Brief History of Times New Roman - c-slice
http://typographyforlawyers.com/a-brief-history-of-times-new-roman.html
======
Freak_NL
> When Times New Roman appears in a book, doc­u­ment, or adver­tise­ment, it
> con­notes apa­thy. It says, “I sub­mit­ted to the font of least
> resis­tance.” Times New Roman is not a font choice so much as the absence of
> a font choice, like the black­ness of deep space is not a color. To look at
> Times New Roman is to gaze into the void.

Nicely worded. Even if you don't want to bother with typography at all, Times
New Roman is rarely a good default. It was designed for typesetting tall and
narrow newspaper columns, not A4 or Letter width letters and memos.

------
watson
We always hear so much about the history of Helvetica... nice for a change to
read about the other big font out there

------
dstyrb
a brief history of helvetica and arial, posted here a couple of weeks ago:

[http://www.marksimonson.com/notebook/view/the-scourge-of-
ari...](http://www.marksimonson.com/notebook/view/the-scourge-of-arial)

